# Bandsaw Pen Box



## FourOaksCrafts (Jun 10, 2016)

I've been wanting to make a bandsaw box for some time now. I decided to make this oak box to house one of my hand turned pens. I also put together a short tutorial on how I made for anyone interested:

Make a Bandsaw Pen Box


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 10, 2016)

Box looks great and I always like shop photos and "how I do it" themes.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 11, 2016)

Great looking box. Thank you for the tutorial. I like the idea and may borrow it for a few of my pens. Thanks again.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Jun 12, 2016)

Jim15 said:


> Great looking box. Thank you for the tutorial. I like the idea and may borrow it for a few of my pens. Thanks again.



No problem! I found the template over at Lumberjocks.com


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Jun 12, 2016)

Ingenious! Making pen boxes was on my "To Do" list but I hadn't considered using a band saw box which is a much simpler yet elegant approach. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## jsolie (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your tutorial. You've made a fine looking pen box.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Jun 28, 2016)

SteveAxelrod said:


> Ingenious! Making pen boxes was on my "To Do" list but I hadn't considered using a band saw box which is a much simpler yet elegant approach. Thanks for the post!!



You're welcome. Thanks for checking it out.


----------

